# The real McCoy...



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I would have kept my mouth shut.

http://www.aolnews.com/weird-news/a.../19667728?icid=main|main|dl1|sec3_lnk3|176558


----------



## toymaker (Aug 7, 2009)

i was just about to post the same article!!

i would of kept it


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

that's kinda creepy.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

I would have kept it but my daughter would make me get rid of it.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I just read that story.

I don't know what I would have done.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

I would have kept it. Absolutely.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

"Keeping it" sounds like a good option until the spirit of the original owner of those bones shows up all bent out of shape over being sold at a yard sale for only $8.00:googly:


----------



## Restless Spirit (Oct 27, 2007)

QUOTE "Police say that it's worth more than $3,000. It's illegal for individuals to own skeletons, so the Fletchers won't get to cash in on their purchase." END QUOTE

Goes to show you, no good deed goes unpunished.


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

Strange that it's illegal for individuals to own skeletons. Why are we all given one?


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I never find anything cool at yard sales.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LMAO, JT and BTP


----------

